# vertical glue press plans



## BGS (Sep 15, 2009)

I have been unable to find plans to make a vertical glue press. Plano and others have them but they are dear.

Has anyone seen a DIY remedy for the lack of $$$ to buy a store bought press?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

this might work

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/1686/shop-made-veneer-press


----------

